# concurrent activities



## ryanmann356 (3 Sep 2005)

Just wondering if anyone knew of any good games to play as a concurrent activity that requires teamwork and cooperation.  When my corps (which has over 100 cadets on parade) does a shooting exercise it takes a long time due to the amount of cadets we have and when they're waiting their turn to shoot they get bored playing basketball and tag.  Also wondering if anyone knew any good night games for FTXs 
suggestions are greatly appreciated


----------



## dano (3 Sep 2005)

We currently are in the same situation, however, we usually have four groups. 1 shooting, 2 watching. 3 and 4 outside playing dodge ball.  It would be wise to add in perhaps more games per group. So split up 3 in to dodge... and 4 in to something that the cadets want. Most games require teamwork and cooperations. But if its a shooting exercises, Just play what ever they want until it is their turn to shoot.


----------



## q_1966 (4 Sep 2005)

the night games sugestions have been done before, they are on here...Somewhere

Edit: Here it is http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27230.0.html


----------



## primer (5 Sep 2005)

As a Training Officer with a large Corps I have ran into that problem a few times. What I like to do is have a round robin type of training broken down into 3 groups. Some training might be things like Abseiling, Small Bore Range, Maintaining Field Kit and Confidence course. It is easy to do basically you have 1.5 days of training on a weekend all of Sat and part of Sun. Start your training after breakfast say 0800 start training till 1145 hrs lunch then switch to the next station till 1630 hrs supper then your free time if you have it but most times you don't so it Night Nav of something like that. It all starts again in the morning. In the afternoon clean up and de-kit then RTU.


----------

